# altima ca18det???



## altima09 (Nov 14, 2008)

look guys i just bought a 96 altima it has the 01 altima ka24de motor but i am thinking on trying a ca18det swap does anyone know if its gunna give me alot of gain and how hard it would b to make the swap in my altima


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

argh.
please search.
the amount of money youre going to spend to put in this underpowered engine is no where near worth the expense.
you can easily turbo your existing engine for much less and make MUCH more power.


----------

